# Boulder/Colorado Springs



## X513 (Mar 20, 2006)

Norcal rider heading to Colorado Springs and then Boulder for a vacation (err, Family reunion) soon. Would like to get a ride in or two. Can do dirt or road (wrong site for dirt, but road solo probably safer). Bike shops in the area that are good for rentals? Road/trail recommendations. Yes, I'll post on MTBR.

Thanks


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Recommendations for road biking in Boulder:

There are probably a dozen good places to rent bikes in Boulder. I'll recommend University Bicycles (UBikes) at 9th and Pearl. They have a web site if you want (google it).

If you have time for just one ride, and you're willing to climb (nothing too drastic), then I suggest you take the classic ride. Ride up Left Hand Canyon to Ward. You can ride directly from UBikes if you want. It'll take you 3 to 4 hours. Ride north until you get out of town (maybe about 5 miles north of UBikes). About five miles north of town on U.S. 36 will be the entrance to Left Hand Canyon. It's about 16.5 miles from there up to Ward. The climb starts off gently (2 or 3%), gradually increases to perhaps 5%, and then ends with 1.5 miles of steeper stuff into Ward. Two hours up, 30 minutes down. Take a few bucks to buy some Gatorade or snacks at the general store in Ward. Your cell phone will likely not work in the canyon.

There are many other good rides, so let us know if you want something steeper or shallower, longer or shorter.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> Recommendations for road biking in Boulder:
> 
> There are probably a dozen good places to rent bikes in Boulder. I'll recommend University Bicycles (UBikes) at 9th and Pearl. They have a web site if you want (google it).
> 
> ...


Better...instead of riding 36 take a left at Lee Hill dr and head up Lee Hill or Olde Stage for the first part--this will run you into Lefthand Canyon and the road to Ward. Come back via Lee Hill...it's one of my favorite descents in the area. If you do Olde Stage you could also head to Jamestown (right instead of left at the fork)--keep going past Jamestown for a killer climb to the Peak to Peak and then head back via Ward and Lee Hill. If you want to make it longer head towards St. Vrain when you hit the Peak to Peak and come back through Lyons and then back to Boulder on US36.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's a classic Boulder ride. 

For a shorter one, you should go to Baseline and Broadway and head west up Baseline. It's five miles and 3,000 vertical feet up to the top of Flagstaff Mountain (about 40 munites up, I think, 20 down). You can go over the backside of the peak to Gross Reservoir, which is 4 miles farther. You'll get another good climb back to the top. If you do that, total time should be around 1:30 hr. 

I think U-Bikes rents Colnagos.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I may just have to do Lefthand Canyon tomorrow, seeing as I am off of work. I've never tried it but I bet I could do it. How does it compare to Mapleton/Sunshine Canyon?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ACaparzo said:


> I think I may just have to do Lefthand Canyon tomorrow, seeing as I am off of work. I've never tried it but I bet I could do it. How does it compare to Mapleton/Sunshine Canyon?


Not as steep as Sunshine (Heartbreak hill section anyway), but longer if you choose the Ward route--if you do the Jamestown side it gets pretty steep past Jamestown though...also gravel similar to cimbing to Gold Hill via Sunshine.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

So which way would you recommend? Old Stage or 36? I would prefer to stay clear of gravel with my new bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ACaparzo said:


> So which way would you recommend? Old Stage or 36? I would prefer to stay clear of gravel with my new bike.


Olde Stage is all paved (as is Lee Hill). Take a Left on Lee Hill drive as you are heading N out of town on Broadway--right before you get to US 36. There is a fork where you can continue up Olde Stage (shorter) or go left up Lee Hill...either will take you to Lefthand Canyon, but Lee Hill is a longer sustained climb. Once you hit Lefthand head up the canyon to Ward. If you do Olde stage you'll have a choice to go to Jamestown or Ward...veer left to do Ward. If you go up Lee Hill you'll already be on that road. In any event, when you come back down from Ward turn right onto Lee Hill, there is a short, steep climb and then one of the best descents ever back into Boulder. Watch your speed...you can get well over 50 if the conditions are right.


----------



## cld12 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Lee Hill*

Lee Hill is a blast going south from Lefthand to Boulder.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The last mile of Lefthand Canyon into Ward is steep.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> The last mile of Lefthand Canyon into Ward is steep.


Suck it up and climb you wuss. 


//I hope the 100 degree temps are gone by the time the OP gets here. It was brutal riding yesterday--even at 4pm. Still in the upper 90s. I think I'm still dehydrated today from it.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> //I hope the 100 degree temps are gone by the time the OP gets here. It was brutal riding yesterday--even at 4pm. Still in the upper 90s. I think I'm still dehydrated today from it.


You need more liquid in you. Have another 6-pack of beer. You'll feel better then.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Suck it up and climb you wuss.
> //I hope the 100 degree temps are gone by the time the OP gets here. It was brutal riding yesterday--even at 4pm. Still in the upper 90s. I think I'm still dehydrated today from it.


If I could climb, then it wouldn't feel steep. That last mile always kicks my butt. I'm stupid though. Instead of stopping at the General Store, I don't stop till I hit Peak to Peak. Did better last Saturday than the time before. 1:57 from the turnoff to P2P. About 1/3 of the way up the canyon I was passed by a couple. A young and fit couple. By the time I got to the General Store they were coming out. I think they had time for breakfast. They passed me again before I got up to P2P. Nothing like making an guy feel old and slow... but then again, I am old and slow 

One way to avoid the heat. Go at 6am. Nice and cool then.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I did Lefthand Canyon yesterday, what a gorgeous ride! I definitely felt the heat going up Old Stage Road but once I got in the canyon itself I was golden. I loved having the river beside me the whole time, made for a nice, peaceful ride. Even though the road itself wasn't a challenge, the long gradual climb with all those miles just wore me down. By the time I got to Ward my legs were shot. I took your advice and came back via Lee Hill (which was a battle in and of itself getting up that with no climbing power left in my legs) but that descent was fantastic! I set a new record for myself at 51mph. I think I just found my new weekend training ride.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

ACaparzo said:


> I did Lefthand Canyon yesterday, what a gorgeous ride! I definitely felt the heat going up Old Stage Road but once I got in the canyon itself I was golden. I loved having the river beside me the whole time, made for a nice, peaceful ride. Even though the road itself wasn't a challenge, the long gradual climb with all those miles just wore me down. By the time I got to Ward my legs were shot. I took your advice and came back via Lee Hill (which was a battle in and of itself getting up that with no climbing power left in my legs) but that descent was fantastic! I set a new record for myself at 51mph. I think I just found my new weekend training ride.


It is a beautiful ride. I usually ride it in the early morning before the mass of riders coming up at 8am. Early in the morning there is also the opportunity to see some wildlife. It's not unusual to see deer hanging out by the side of the road. Last Saturday as I was coming down a red fox pranced across the road. He stopped and watched as I rode on by. Very cool.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Chain said:


> It is a beautiful ride. I usually ride it in the early morning before the mass of riders coming up at 8am. Early in the morning there is also the opportunity to see some wildlife. It's not unusual to see deer hanging out by the side of the road. Last Saturday as I was coming down a red fox pranced across the road. He stopped and watched as I rode on by. Very cool.


Even during the day it is quite often that I'll see deer on lee hill or old stage, I've had a couple walk out in front of me on old stage before though. Nothing like going ~40mph and having a deer in front of you to get your heart rate up

On of my favorites is what the guys I ride with call the yo-yo: old stage, jamestown, ward, lee hill . give you some good climbing and some fun descents


----------



## X513 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Colorado Springs*

I was in Boulder today, went to Univ bikes but was only able to check it out. Slim chance I can skip out and rent a ride Sunday - after that its Colorado Springs - rental stores/rides - road????


----------

